
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
rachelbythebay
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote OK, travel negotiable

Let's face it. All of this shiny "Web 2.0" stuff has to run on top of some
unglamorous plumbing. Who creates that plumbing and keeps it running? People
like me.

Clusters? Device drivers? Filesystems? Build tools for your source code?
That's the sort of stuff I do.

<https://rachelbythebay.com/contact/>

Examples of things I've created:

<http://scanner.rachelbythebay.com/> \- Software Defined Radio used to monitor
an entire trunked system _in parallel_ , with over 1 million calls logged and
randomly accessible. Includes bonus "social layer" where people can tag
interesting calls to make them easier for others to find quickly.

<http://rachelbythebay.com/bb/> \- C++ depot build tool. Why specify
dependencies twice? #include should be all you need. Can you build a large
project without writing rules in some build language (Makefile and friends)? I
can. Can you add new files to your depot without having to go back to that
build language to teach it about them? Yep, I can do that too.

<https://github.com/rachelbythebay/protolog> \- Tired of parsing Apache logs
in ASCII? Keep them in a strong binary format and your life gets much easier.

<http://fred.rachelbythebay.com/> \- I got tired of Google Reader way back in
2011 and wrote a replacement which just works and stays out of my way. Now,
when they pull the plug in July, I'll be ready.

<https://rachelbythebay.com/edu/> \- Streaming high-bitrate video just to be
able to read someone's "screencast" is just painful. Text should be text. I
use that philosophy to provide lessons for those looking to build things with
C++.

I also slice through weird "it doesn't work" problems, sometimes for things
I've never even seen before. Got some legacy system which doesn't want to play
nice any more? Shoot me a message: <https://rachelbythebay.com/contact/>

------
Udo
SEEKING REMOTE WORK / local engagements throughout Europe.

I'm specializing in

1) scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) web app prototypes and proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

\--- --- ---

My current pet project is a toy programming language called np: <http://np-
lang.org/>

Random facts:

    
    
      - started my career at an advertising agency
      - ran a web startup for a couple of years
      - have a background in bio-medical research
      - I love the web :)
    

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name> or contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
psycr
SEEKING WORK - Ontario, Canada or Remote

Human/machine interface designer/developer.

From scratch experience and interface design, from the napkin to nginx.

Frontend: HTML5 (Haml, Slim), CSS3 (Sass, Less), JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery,
Ember.js, Backbone.js, Handlebars)

Backend: Ruby, Rails, Mongodb (Mongoid), Postgres

Design: Pencils, pens, paper, Photoshop

NOTE: I am not available to do any work relating to social networks, online
marketplaces broadly, and will have to review any consumer-focussed work
before I can confirm availability. If you're working on a b2b product we're
probably game though.

Contact is at <http://robotfuture.net/> and in my HN profile

------
jaysonelliot
UX freelancer seeking work.

San Francisco Bay Area, remote is fine. I've been a UX director for years, now
freelancing primarily with startups as I get the experience to start my own.

My portfolio can be found at <http://jaysonelliot.com/about>

jayson.elliot@gmail.com

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Hey, I hope you don't mind me giving you some feedback on your portfolio site:

1\. Illustrator does this weird thing with curved paths where the the auto-
artboard-shrinker thing crops the curves at the borders, so the curved letters
in your logotype are getting cut off. You have to go in and manually resize
the crop area to account for that.

2\. Your actual work is fantastic, but your presentation is really, really
bad. I'm not sure if it's a default PowerPoint template, but it sure looks
like one. Make every part of your portfolio speak to your strengths!

3\. Using Scribd to serve your portfolio isn't a good idea. It pixellates your
presentation and frames it in its awful UI. You're a UX director, remember?
Take me on a guided tour of your previous work and make me believe that you're
really able to add some magic to my crappy UX. Alternatively, just use large
static images that are nicely arranged so that I can easily see what I need to
see to make an assessment of your work.

When I'm hiring and I see sites like yours (where the work is fantastic but
the site is mediocre) I start to ask questions. Were you _really_ the one
leading the UX vision, or were your underlings just able to fill in the gaps?
If you were working as a group, were you _actually_ contributing that much?

Just some food for thought.

~~~
jaysonelliot
I think that's great feedback. I'm definitely suffering from the "cobbler's
children go barefoot" syndrome. I should set aside a few days to work on my
own site.

If you have any other thoughts, please send me an email. I'm always looking
for constructive criticism, especially as I'm leaving the world of agency work
and trying to establish myself in a product-driven world.

------
brandan
Interested in opportunities and connections. Currently employed by a
structural engineering firm as a Revit modeler/drafter, Revit parametric
programmer, pseudo-project-manager, Windows Server administrator, network
administrator, and backup administrator. In my spare time I have been working
through a couple of personal Django projects, which were designed using
Inkscape and are being implemented on Debian/Xfce, using Geany, and
VirtualEnv, Pip, git, etc. for development. I previously worked for a local
web development shop as a designer/developer/pseudo-web-service-provider-admin
using PHP, MySQL, Adobe Creative Suite, and such to design sites on top of
Drupal for localish small to medium sized businesses. Quit because Drupal &
sales guy making promises without consulting programmers.

Current job has no prospect for advancement. There is, ironically, no
structure. Pay is not adequate for responsibilities and contributions. I work
there because I like the people I work with, I learn a lot from my boss, and I
enjoy a good amount of the work. I want to work somewhere else because a lack
of freedom drives my motivation to live into the dirt, and sitting for 8-12
hours out of the day without windows is crushing my soul and sapping what's
left of this short life.

I would likely have to work remotely, but I'm dedicated and loyal and have a
conscience. The guy I work for now has admitted that he takes advantage of my
desire to work well.

So, if anybody is interested in talking about prospects for a guy with the
sort of experience I've indicated, feel free to contact me. The last (strictly
design) job I did for University of Oklahoma was based on the premise that I
would provide a design without any expectation for compensation unless they
used the design. I was compensated, and the entire process was enjoyable and
rewarding.

------
mattront
SEEKING WORK, available for remote work or shorter on-site gigs.

iOS developer (native) with keen eye for UX and design. These apps were
designed, developed and published by me:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/focus-of-my-
day/id519902330?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/focus-of-my-
day/id519902330?ls=1&mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awakening-
joy-10-steps-to/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/awakening-joy-10-steps-
to/id580121402?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/breakup-
medicine-21-creative...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/breakup-
medicine-21-creative/id636398429?mt=8) [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/we-
are-the-same/id524512913?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/we-are-the-
same/id524512913?mt=8)

Plus: 20+ years sw development experience including web (frontend + backend):

<http://pllop.it/> <http://pinegrow.com/>

From Slovenia, currently living in Thailand with my family.

Contact: matjaz AT pllop.com

------
codegeek
SEEKING FREELANCER (DESIGNER), NYC preferable but REMOTE ok

I have a web app that is coded 90% (Python/Flask) by me but need serious help
on designing the front end. I would like to work with a designer and code
things together (I build the backend, you do the front end). I prefer
designers who can code over developers who can design a little bit. Contact me
at yc@treftsystems.com

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK - Remote or in-person (Austin, TX). We are looking to ramp up for
June-September. We currently have bandwidth of 190-225 hours/month. We
specialize in Django web development (web sites & web applications.) We help
non-technical founders get their ideas off the ground.

Email: theo@rebuiltbits.com

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a software engineer who focuses on Android development. Within the last 2
years, I have worked on projects for for small and large startups, as well as
for brands such as AT&T, Anheuser Busch and Victoria Secret. Within that
period I have completed over seven apps and two mobile SDKs. I am deeply
passionate about mobile development and creating top-notch experiences.

What can I do for you? Here are some things I specialize in:

* iOS to Android Ports. Do you have an iOS app that you want to port to Android? I can take the existing iOS experience, modify it to conform to Android standards and deliver a polished high-quality Android app. I have done this successfully for multiple clients such Gving and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* Web Apps. Do you have a mobile site that you want to convert to an app? I can package the mobile web content and create a mobile app using a standard solution like PhoneGap or a custom web wrapper. For more advanced projects I can create a hybrid app that combines the best of the web and native worlds to fully access all the capabilities of the mobile device. Some sample projects in this category include JackThreads and Snapr (see my portfolio below [1]).

* App Rescue and App Optimization. Do you have an Android app that isn't quite working? Perhaps it crashes, it's slow or has other problems? I can perform a complete analysis, diagnose the issues and quickly fix them. For a sample project in this category see Loc8te in my portfolio below [1].

* SDKs. Do you have some awesome stuff that you want everyone to use in their own apps? I can put together a feature rich SDK that lets other developers easily access your app's functionality / services. I have done this for Snapr and Loc8te (see my portfolio below [1]). Feel free to get in touch. My portfolio and email are listed below.

[1] <http://bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

[2] theo-AT-bricolsoftconsulting-DOT-com

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web app dev (PHP), web design, iOS & Android app dev/design, HTML build and
perhaps 8 other things.

Skillz:

* PHP (mainly Codeigniter in recent times)

* HTML / CSS (5/3 respectively if you want hotness, XHTML and RDFa also if you prefer)

* Javascript / jQuery

* Titanium or Phonegap mobile dev

* Nice SEO

* UI/UX to some extent

* Git / Mercurial

* Picking up AngularJS

Other stuff too numerous for a tidy post, but if it applies to the web I've
probably had a go at it at some point. I've worked on everything from
Wordpress blogs to big e-commerce sites (big being relative but think
$1m+/month).

Also have a couple of new iOS/Android apps coming out shortly. I can see
through an entire project from start to finish if required and have a lot of
knowledge built up over time on what converts.

My site - in need of an update but here it is:

<http://pitbot.net>

I'm UK based. Discounts available if you'd prefer to fly me out to somewhere
nice (hmm!)

~~~
leebossio
What iOS or Android apps have you built? Can't see any on your site.

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK, remote or shorter on-site gigs. I'm based in Minneapolis.

I like solving hard problems. The point of computers is making life as a human
easier, and my favorite thing is taking something complicated and difficult
and making it simple, working, inutitive, powerful.

In the past I worked for a Big Finance Company, wrangling Enterprise Java and
big databases, making complicated business rules tractable with domain-
specific languages, and turning systems into performant and consistent
versions of their former selves. I know a few different languages but am best
with Java and Clojure.

Here's my current pet project, a context-free grammar parser with an intuitive
front-end: <https://github.com/eightnotrump/clearley>

mike.thvedt@gmail.com

------
zerr
Any success stories from the persons who SEEK WORK here?

~~~
anderspetersson
Usually gets a couple emails per month from non-tech founders thanks to these
threads.

------
dangoldin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC

Background is in the data science side of things but I've been developing web
products for the past two years - namely my two startups:
<http://getpressi.com/dan> and <https://makersalley.com/>

They're taking a bit longer to pay the bills than I'd hoped (welcome to
startups) so I'm looking to pick up a 10-20 hours a week of consulting work.

Web: <http://dangoldin.com/>

GitHub: <https://github.com/dangoldin>

Primarily work in Python, Django, R, jQuery. Spent years writing all sorts of
queries in PostgreSQL and MySQL.

------
kingrolo
SEEKING FREELANCER, London, remote okay

We're a consulting collective, Wildfish, <http://wildfish.com> .

We're looking for:

\- Django developers

\- Front end developers comfortable enough with Django to get a project
running.

We have an ongoing need for help on projects, so are hoping to build up
relationships with developers who may like to dip in and out of things as
needed. Would particularly suit someone also wanting to take time out to work
on their own startup or projects between things.

We're based in London, but happy with remote, so long as your English is good.

Please mention any experience or interest in:

\- Django

\- Testing (django-webtest, factory-boy)

\- Ubuntu server admin (Linode, AWS, Fabric, Salt, Nginx)

\- Django CMSs (Django CMS 2, FeinCMS)

\- HTML/CSS/Bootstrap

\- Angular

\- Ember

Please email contact@wildfish.com, and include the sort of rate you're after.

Thanks!

------
geeko
SEEKING WORK, located in Stuttgart, Germany.

I develop and design iOS apps.

Email: dinh@mocava.de | twitter: @vpdn

I'm currently working as a freelance iOS dev in a scrum team on moovel[1].
I'll be available for remote contract work starting june.

Samples:

[1] moovel (dev): [http://www.daimler.com/technology-and-innovation/mobility-
co...](http://www.daimler.com/technology-and-innovation/mobility-
concepts/moovel)

[2] Converter app (dev & design), roughly 700k downloads:
<https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/converter/id423521445?mt=8>

[3] Timetracking App (design): <http://d.pr/i/zGZW>

------
misiti3780
SEEKING WORK:

<http://www.mathandpencil.com/work/>

Django-based development shop specializing in building big-data apps. We use
all the latest technologies: EC2, D3.js, Backbone.js, etc.

------
timjahn
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (US only)

matchist (<http://matchist.com/talent>) is looking for web and mobile
developers to work on a variety of projects that come through the pipeline.

Specifically, we're looking for developers interested in integrating products
like Twilio, Stripe, SendGrid, and KISSmetrics into client projects.

matchist helps freelance developers find quality work that they enjoy working
on with clients that pay on time, every time. If that's you, apply at
<http://matchist.com/talent>

~~~
white_devil
Why US only?

~~~
timjahn
We're currently only accepting US-based developers because we're US based
ourselves, and we'd like to walk before we run. There are some intricacies
with contract law across global borders.

Also, our payment processor (Stripe) only currently supports the US and
Canada.

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (WEST COAST PREFERRED)

APhotoFolio (<http://aphotofolio.com>) is a growing, profitable startup
serving high-end professional photographers around the world.

We are currently looking for freelance assistance building 2 Adobe Lightroom
plugins that connect to our web-based products. Looking for someone who has
experience with Ruby, Lua, and web APIs in general. The Lightroom SDK is Lua-
based so experience there is a big plus. A passion for photography is also
great.

Please email me directly: erik[at]aphotofolio[dot]com

------
ianterrell
SEEKING WORK — Portland, OR; Remote; West Coast US Travel

My specialties are \- iOS applications \- Ruby-based web applications

It's the double whammy special when you have an iOS app that works with a
server — you can have the same developer build both!

Other types of projects are considered, too, but with less frequency. I have a
decade plus of experience in all types of environments with all types of
languages: Android, Java, J2EE, .NET, Python, PHP...

On a tight budget and need a prototype, pronto? I've got a "Bang it out!"
coupon with your name on it.

Email me at ian.terrell@gmail.com to get the conversation kicked off. :)

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn - Remote or Local - Part Time Ideally

I am a full stack Ruby and Javascript developer. The majority of my experience
is in Rails but I've played around with or done small projects in other
frameworks such as Sinatra, Backbone, Ember and Node.

<https://github.com/ritchiea>

<http://andrewritchie.info>

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/andrew-ritchie/2a/b90/968>

------
geuis
SEEKING WORK, SF Bay area, remote perfectly fine!

I built and run <http://jsonip.com>. 10+ million requests a day and counting.

I also created Helium-css, <https://github.com/geuis/helium-css>.

I'm a javascript engineer mainly these days. Most of the work I've done for
the last year or two has ranged from Node.js on the server to heavy client-
side javascript.

I have a heavy node.js background, as well as a solid amount of practical
working experience with Python/Django.

I also have a _lot_ of client-side experience when talking about html5,
advanced css3 features, mobile optimization, etc, and years of building
quality code that even works well in browsers like IE6+.

I'm open to a wide range of contract work, whether it be small term to big
projects.

Resume available on request.

Github resume: <http://resume.github.io/?geuis> Github:
<https://github.com/geuis/> Site: <http://trending.us> Top 3 current projects:
<http://jsonip.com>, <http://popped.at>, <https://github.com/geuis/helium-css>

Email: geuis.teses@gmail.com

------
kategardiner
SEEKING WORK New York based consultant; I do digital distribution strategies,
mostly for media companies. I frequently work on product design, social media
integration for major websites and broadcast entities as well as identifying
new startups to bring to clients that solve legacy media problems. Currently
working on a tv series. <http://kategardiner.com> / <http://dstl.it>

------
gthomps
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote)

We are looking for a person/team who can develop an e-commerce website from
scratch for a line of Brazilian childrens' clothes. We have a local
(Brazilian) brand and want to offer our customers a world class online
shopping experience.

The site will need to have the standard set of e-commerce functionalities that
US online shoppers are familiar with. We are thinking of something similar to
www.gymboree.com, but on a smaller scale--initially only in the low hundreds
of items for sale.

Some of the desired functionality includes:

\--"completing the look" (suggesting matching pieces) \--"you might like..."
(based on what the customer has seen or purchased) \--"other customers who
bought this also bought" \--sort by age, collection, size, category (dresses,
pants, etc.), etc. \--high quality product photos with zoom \--shopping cart,
payment processing, etc. \--smooth, attractive and intuitive user interface.

The key is to replicate the world class e-commerce experience (especially for
apparel) that is available to US shoppers and to make it available to our
customers in Brazil.

If interested, please send me a short proposal, including estimated time to
completion and ballpark price. Obviously this would just be to establish a
general order of magnitude and would not be a binding commitment. Happy to
discuss further.

gthomps@gmail.com

------
coffee
SEEKING WORK - Remote or On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

    
    
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails (full stack).
    
      - 13 years of engineering.  
    
      - 4 years user growth.
    
      Looking for long-term or short-term consulting work.
    
      I'm a friendly guy with an aggressive attitude and good 
      communication skills.
    
      Specialize in Rails (full stack) and user growth 
      (marketing/advertising). I'm a hybrid coder and marketer
      with a proven track record. I love working on-site and
      work just as well remotely.
    
      Have built new, and worked on existing Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to):
    
      - A permission based advertising platform.
    
      - A social media platform.
    
      - An e-comm up-sell marketing platform.
    
      - Most recently one of the largest e-commerce flash sales 
        sites.
    
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product should reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing code is good, but 
      not the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better.
      

Contact information in profile...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

\----------------------------------------------------------------

------
gabrielgironda
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX.

I work in both building things and breaking things. I specialize in Ruby and
JavaScript, but my side projects include:

* Reverse engineering the Vine API via mitmproxy and pulling the AWS secret key out of the iOS app via gdb and a little C: [http://www.gironda.org/2013/03/03/digging-in-the-vineyard-pa...](http://www.gironda.org/2013/03/03/digging-in-the-vineyard-part-2.html‎)

* Exploring an issue in a Rails application all the way from JavaScript to debugging the Linux kernel over a serial port: [http://www.gironda.org/2013/04/26/from-asset-precompilation-...](http://www.gironda.org/2013/04/26/from-asset-precompilation-to-system-calls.html)

Recent production work involved instrumenting a Rails app to provide metrics
to statsd, performing MySQL optimization, standing up a Jenkins CI instance
using Chef, and beating a test suite back into shape.

You can find some of my code on my GitHub profile
(<https://github.com/gabrielg>), and more of my writing as well as a resume on
my website at <http://www.gironda.org/>. I'd love to hear from you — email
gabriel@gironda.org if you think we can work together.

------
willholloway
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC - Python/Django/Flask/Mongo

Simple, easy pricing and transparent progress updates. My skills are sold by
the week. Pay for one week, and if at the end of the week you are in any way
unhappy (not on my watch) we part ways amicably. Progress can be monitored
easily by you on a live development server.

I am also available for random small jobs like upgrading flash video sites to
HTML5 video for iPad compatibility.

I can make computers do what you want.

will@willholloway.net

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I started freelancing
a few months ago after my stint as a single founder. One of my first clients
was a HN member for whom I did remote contract work for almost a couple of
months.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

My last consulting assignment was related to conversion optimization(s) and
driving growth for a startup in the education domain. I am up for any work
that is challenging & stimulating.

References from previous clients are available on request.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
jimle-uk
SEEKING WORK - London, Remote is fine

British UI/UX designer and frontend developer. Previously, I worked primarily
in designer/frontend dev roles for two startups in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia and
now returning home to London in June.

Looking specifically to work freelance/consult/connect with startups/companies
involved or are very active in ecommerce analytics or similar.

\--

What I can offer:

* Design - from advice to review to implementation.

* HTML/CSS/Javascript - custom interactive interfaces and widgets, works like you imagined it.

* Growth - advice from first hand experience on seo, content and social growth strategies.

* Mobile web app (aka the 1 page js app) - honestly i've only ever built 2 ever - one with backbone.js and one with screw-it-ill-do-it-without-a-framework.

Needless to say, I've gained real production-ready multiple device-
compatibility experience building these the hard way and I could help you out
with building yours.

\--

Skills: html, css, javascript, php, python,

mysql, copy writing, seo, photoshop, ui design, ux

development, usability testing, mobile-first responsive

design, cross-browser compatibility, engagement

\--

Still updating my portfolio (I'm my own worst enemy), please don't let that
put you off though! Let me know if you're interested, email me
jim@particlecannon.co.uk

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions.

Designed patio11's site which increased his conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Also designed the VideoLAN website and the interface for VLC Media Player for
Windows 8:

<http://www.videolan.org>

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-
the-n...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1061646928/vlc-for-the-new-
windows-8-user-experience-metro/posts/372063)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $55/hour

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
Mc_Big_G
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area / Remote

Full-stack web dev specializing in Ember.js and Rails.

\--

Portfolio: <http://www.mcgintech.com>

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mattmcginnisinsanfrancisco>

Github: <http://www.github.com/mattmcginnis>

email: hn@mcgintech.com

phone: 415.857.3347

Matt McGinnis

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - Remote.

Location: Pune, India.

Worked with US startups before.

Python / C / SQL / Unix / Linux / open source technologies.

<http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python>

<https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf>

<http://packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf>

<http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-clutil/>

[http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2013/03/dancing-bison-
enterprises-...](http://jugad2.blogspot.in/2013/03/dancing-bison-enterprises-
profile.html)

[http://www.dancingbison.com/{index,products,services,about}....](http://www.dancingbison.com/{index,products,services,about}.html)

<https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram>

Contact info: <http://www.dancingbison.com/contact.html>

------
littlegiantcap
This is a little off topic, but here goes. Shameless self promotion incoming.

I'm working on a startup called <http://APIXchange.co>

Think 99 designs but for API integration. Basically, freelancers with
experience with various APIs do integration for people wanting to use specific
technologies.

Feel free to shoot me any questions you may have. apixchange@gmail.com

------
geku
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Switzerland, travel okay)

I'm a DevOps engineer working on my own cloud/infrastructure product and
bootstrap it by doing infrastructure consulting, engineering and maintenance.
You can focus on your product development and I'll setup and maintain your
cloud infrastructure depending on your requirements.

For the last four years I worked for one of Switzerland's biggest websites in
different roles: as Java and Ruby/Rails developer, as DevOps setting up the
Rails infrastructure and as the product manager of the website. Previously I
had my own start up. My knowledge is very broad and I can certainly understand
your requirements and deliver a pragmatic solution.

Skills:

    
    
      * Puppet, Chef, Capistrano
      * AWS, Heroku
      * Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS, OSX
      * Nginx, Apache
      * Load balancing and redundant data center setup
      * MySQL, MongoDB, Redis
      * Ruby, Python, PHP
    

Would love to get in contact with interested start ups/companies. Please email
me on kwd@gmx.ch

George

------
marcamillion
SEEKING WORK - Remote

=================================

I build web based MVPs for just $5K - at <http://5KMVP.com>

I cover everything from soup to nuts. I help you figure out what is a viable
MVP feature-set, for what you want to build and build it.

I use Rails, jQuery, host on Heroku, and anything else you need to get your
MVP launched.

Email Me: newproject@5kmvp.com - to get started.

\--- Marc

~~~
SkyMarshal
Love the approach, but fyi your blog link is broken.

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks for the kind words.

Posterous went down and now I just have to transition to Octopress
successfully!

------
nhance
SEEKING WORK - remote only. Location: Quakertown, PA.

Boy this is a long list, isn't it? I commend you for the effort it takes to
get through all of the entries here. You're putting quite a bit of work into
making sure you find the right help for you.

What if, through all of the effort you're putting in, you found a connection
so reliable that you would never have to repeat the work you're doing now?

Your time certainly is more valuable doing something other than searching HN
for freelancers.

How productive are you right now, really?

I run a software team and that wants to be the last software company you'll
ever have to work with.

I'm looking for a long-term relationship with you, be it with active projects
or not. I don't want you to ever have to spend hours reading lists like this
again. Your time is worth so much more.

We have years of experience solving difficult problems and enjoy using Ruby
and Rails to help solve problems quickly. We have several years working with
Rails, but more importantly we've developed quality control processes that
allow us to ensure a high quality of what we produce, regardless of the
technology we use to do it.

In the coming years, technology will change and the right tech choice for you
might be something else. When that time comes, you'll be happy that our
processes are portable and will move to support the shiny new tech and
continue to provide you with a consistent level of quality.

I want to get to know you.

Read more about me and my team on our website here:
<http://www.reenhanced.com/>

Or, give me a call on my cell phone: (215) 804-9408

I would love to talk to you directly, M-F 9-5 EST.

Let's make this the last time you have to spend hours searching for
programming help.

Thanks, Nick

~~~
frankacter
Good job standing out!

------
makeshifthoop
[SEEKING FREELANCER]

We're looking for someone with a bit of technical knowledge and ability to
write to write blog posts.

We're a startup that helps app developers make better apps through putting
better keywords, app descriptions, titles, etc. We've been maintaining our own
blog at <http://blog.appstorerankings.net> but we haven't gotten to it
recently, and would like to get someone to help out with this. Take a quick
look at the kind of content we'd written there -- that's the general direction
we'd like to write things about.

An ideal person is:

Interested in writing about Apps and the App Ecosystem on Apple and iOS
Capable of writing in an interesting and clear manner Knows to do research to
fill in gaps in knowledge Has their own blog and blogs regularly (Please
submit a link to your own blog, this greatly increases your chances)
Enthusiastic about writing and learning!

Thank you!

oliver@appstorerankings.net

------
mwk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hey. I am a recent grad and a full-stack developer. I work with Rails and Java
and have done work for clients using popular CMS solutions.

Think of me as your CTO with a tight deadline.

I specialise in backend systems and bug fixing. I will write your backend
following best practices and make it easy for you to scale features in the
long run.

Contact details in my profile.

------
fallenhitokiri
SEEKING WORK

I am running a two man web, print and iOS agency (me coding, my partner moving
pixels). We are located in Heidelberg and Leipzig / Germany.

I have been a freelancer for 10 years. I prefer Django and Python but I also
have shipped projects with Ruby (Sinatra, RoR), C++ and PHP (Wordpress).
Server administration was and still is part of my daily life as writing solid,
test covered code and doing the usual frontend work.

My partner studies printing technologies and joined me after finishing her
apprenticeship as digital media designer, as one of the three best graduates
in her year. Her daily work includes designing logos and brands (business
cards, catalogs,...) and making the things I build pretty.

We typically work with freelancers and small businesses but also realized big
projects for international clients.

If you are interested in working with us - or one of us - you can send us an
email info@blazeit.de

------
rabialam
SEEKING WORK:

I've got past full-stack experience in Django. My most recent experience was
being cofounder in a bootstrapped startup where I put together the entire
platform (including frontend, consumable API backend, and browser extension)
from scratch. I'm strongest doing backend work in Python (especially for
Django) -- anything from message passing middleware to RESTful API services to
test suites to data modeling to data ingestion and sanitization. However, I
can handle frontend if needed as well, and can design a page that looks pretty
(though I would not consider myself a full designer or information architect).

SKILLS:

Backend: Python, Django, South, PostgreSQL, Couchbase, Celery, TastyPie,
django-unittest

Frontend: HTML, CSS, JavaScript/CoffeeScript using jQuery, bootstrap,
underscore.js

Deployment: Fabric, Boto, nginx, AWS, EC2, ELB, EBS

Design: Illustrator, Bootstrap, CSS, HTML

Email: statokinetics at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/rabialam

------
sensecall
SEEKING FREELANCER

UK preferred, remote work considered.

We're looking for an experienced Android developer to work with our team on a
project or two.

~~~
dbmd
I'm an experienced android developer in London. I didn't see an email in your
profile. How to get in touch?

~~~
sensecall
Just dropped you an email

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience Specialize in Systems
architecture at large scale.

Previous Startups (Lead Developer): <http://www.pearanalytics.com>
<http://www.pickgrapevine.com/>

Languages: Python,PHP, JavaScript, Java, Scala,HTML5,Less

Frontend : JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars),HTML5,Less,Bootstrap

Backend : Play!,Django,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux

<http://1lacrosse.com/custom-shafts/design-lab>

<http://ihaveinternet.com/portfolio/> <http://github.com/cideas>

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
nemild
SEEKING FREELANCER Looking for a freelancer with strong iOS experience, with
some comfort with OpenGL and/or game development. Contract work that could
turn into full time. It's a plus if you're in the Bay Area, but not required.
Ping me at nemild@gmail.com with an app of yours that you're very proud of.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want the best when it comes to scaling, resilience and reliability, but
don't have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and web agencies to help them spend less time worrying
about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Infrastructure design and engineering

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly later this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
<http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/fashiolista/>

Last month I gave a talk at Puppet Camp Amsterdam about how to get the most of
out AWS and Puppet.

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@fadedink.co.uk

------
tiboll
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Paris, France

I'm an experienced iPhone/iPad developer. I'm also able to work on backend
(Rails), web development (Rails/PHP) and system administration (Linux, Mac OS,
and Windows)

website: <http://www.lelevier.com> all my contact informations and references
are on it.

Thanks!

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack web developer who enjoys working on all parts an app, from
frontend to backend and even some sys admin. I've been building projects for
myself and several companies for the past 6+ years. I'm most familiar with the
following technologies: PHP(CodeIgniter), Python(Django), Javascript(node.js,
backbone, angular) and MySQL/MongoDB/Solr. I just left my employer where I was
lead developer for 2 of their largest sites to begin doing contract/freelance
work again.

You can check out my latest side project <http://iwaat.com>, a search engine
for web applications.

Email me at Lukeas14@gmail.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.

<https://github.com/Lukeas14>

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
and Ember.js as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick@rasslingcats.com

<http://www.kleinsch.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
mansigandhi
SEEKING WORK. Located in India.

Develop+design iOS apps. <http://www.sleepyheadapps.com>

We've done quite a few apps in the last four years. Here are some samples:

1\. Shoutt: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shoutt/id551107996?mt=8>

2\. Soundbox: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/soundbox-for-
youtube/id44466...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/soundbox-for-
youtube/id444661413?mt=8&ls=1)

3\. Instant: <http://sleepyheadapps.com/instant/>

4\. Monkey Drum: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/monkey-drum-shake-
it!/id4904281...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/monkey-drum-shake-
it!/id490428119?mt=8)

Get in touch: info[at]sleepyheadapps.com

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden

Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux.
Would like to pick up some cool Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
product. More info and contact: <http://anderspetersson.se>

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - Remote only (based in LA currently)

Background: ZURB, Coveo, Atlassian, Harvey Mudd College, Claremont McKenna
College

Things I do: Front end dev, back end dev, Full stack dev, Design (I have a
partner who designs)

Buzz words: HTML5, CSS3, Angular.js, Backbone.js, Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on
Rails, Postgres, Photoshop, PSD to HTML, Responsive design, Bootstrap, ZURB
Foundation, Wordpress, PHP, MySQL, git, Ruby, Angular.js, Heroku

I've worked for great firms in Silicon Valley and elsewhere and am always on
the look out for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an explanation of
my philosophy and experience on this thread, but please visit my site
<http://nealke.mp> or email me if you are interested in learning more. You can
contact me at me(at)nealke(.)mp

------
larrys
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote, Anywhere

To provide web hosting/sysadmin client support, Linux, php, Mysql Wordpress,
Joomla Plesk knowledge (or Cpanel). Knowledge of VMWARE Esxi a plus. [1]

[1] For a client of ours - please email me your qualifications, experience and
pay and I will forward if it seems to be a match.

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or travel around Europe fine. Native British developer
based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end and front-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL,
experienced with Apache/Nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://track-chat.com> (also uses Erlang, but I am by no means an expert!)

<http://interactwive.com>

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general.

I always enjoy chatting about projects, whether they're in the planning stages
or just need a bit of help

You can get in touch with me at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
gavinh
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn, New York - Remote OK

I am a full-stack Python and Java developer with expertise in statistical
natural language processing and augmented reality.

<http://gavinmh.github.io/HelloTablet/> is an example of a project I designed
and built from end-to-end.

You can find some of my other projects at gavinmh.github.io

Technical Skills ● Languages, Expert: Java, Python. Prior Experience: C++,
JavaScript, Prolog ● Markup languages: HTML, CSS, XML, JSON ● Databases:
MySQL, MongoDB. Web technologies and frameworks: Django, Tornado, Flask,
Node.js ● Operating systems: Linux (preferred), Windows XP/7 ● Machine
learning and NLP libraries: Scikit Learn, NLTK, OpenNLP, Lucene, CoreNLP

Contact me at gavinhackeling at Google's popular email service dot com.

------
frenger
SEEKING WORK - native British freelance developer currently living in Hanoi,
Vietnam. Seeking (presumably) remote work.

Here is my portfolio, I've been freelancing for 5 years:
<http://iandundas.co.uk/portfolio>

Twitter: @id | Email: contact@[myhandle].co.uk

Experienced at writing iOS apps in obj-c and (of late) rubymotion. I'm also
decent at Rails and strong at PHP (Zend), so writing the app and the server-
side backend to go with it is my bread and butter.

My last iOS app was written for Audi and was their new Mileage Tracker app:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id53130...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/audi-mileage-
tracker/id531301468?mt=8)

Also fluent in: mongodb, node.js, the LAMP stack, etc.

I can offer great rates because of my locale.

Ian

~~~
frenger
Apologies, email is:

Contact@[mydomain].co.uk

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK - Remote and occasionally on site.

Some stacks/frameworks: Django, Tornado/SQLAlchemy, Google Appengine, Heroku,
Linode.

Frontend: Backbone.js, D3.js, jQuery, AngularJS

Data Processing: R, Octave, GDAL, PostGIS

Data Visualization (D3.js):

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-
wi...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/us-census-visualization-with-d3js/)

[http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-
visualisin...](http://ccarpenterg.github.io/blog/calendar-layout-visualising-
market-data/)

My github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work I've done:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

<http://presidenciables2013.appspot.com/>

ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
csilber1
SEEKING FREELANCER, iOS, objective-c, Cocoa, Would prefer NYC based but
willing to consider remote.

Unique and interesting start up that recently launched mobile web app. Looking
for an iOS developer to do native iPhone. If interested, relationship could
become long term.

Contact: Chad@miabbracelets.com

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, CA - Remote, SF, LA, I'll visit onsite anywhere
in California.

Front-end Developer.

<http://cleverbaker.com>

Specializing in JavaScript dashboards and animations, UX wireframes, and PSD
to HTML5/CSS/JavaScript conversions shipped in <24 hours. I'm an advocate for
the designer and the design. I can promise constant communication and fast
turnaround times. Let's talk on the phone or skype. <http://cleverbaker.com>
@mibake skype id: cleverbaker

Also,

SEEKING FREELANCER and coworkers Looking for freelance Front-End developers in
the Bay Area and around the world to join our team. We share projects and
write code in shifts around the clock. email hello@overnightconversions.com

------
parrots
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Based outside of Philadelphia, PA)

I'm a developer with design chops focusing on creating web and iOS
applications. I love collaborating with startups and businesses to turn their
idea into a product.

Technically speaking I'm strong in front-end (HTML5/CSS/jQuery), back-end
(PHP/MVC.NET), and (native) iOS development. My full-stack knowledge has
proven an extremely valuable asset to the teams I've worked with. The majority
of startups I've worked with have repeatedly asked me to move and come work
for them.

You can take a look at my portfolio for sample work
(<http://consumedbycode.com>). My contact information is also there.

I'd love to hear from you if you have an interesting project to work on.

------
sutterbomb
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Charlotte NC, or short-term engagements anywhere in the
US.

Product manager that's spent the past 5 years helping to build one of the
largest online custom apparel companies in the US. Now a freelance consultant
looking to help small to midsize ecommerce companies with:

* building a practical but powerful measurement plan to understand your growth levers

* A/B testing strategies that aren't a pain in the ass but provide valid results

* finding and eliminating process bottlenecks that slow down execution and aren't adding value to customers

* understanding competitive landscape and where you can start building moats to protect your business

You can find me at <http://www.databoxdigital.com> or
chris(at)databoxdigital.com

------
hjay
Struggling to find a web developer who understands your business?

I am Jay Huang, a full stack web developer and consultant based in Vancouver,
B.C. Having co-founded of 2 of the largest communities on the internet
dedicated to Windows, Windows7Center.com and Windows8Center.com (2008~2011) —
I have experience taking projects from conception to a thriving business. This
experience allows me to better understand your business and solve your most
important problems.

What I can do for you:

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Frontend/backend Development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JQuery, etc)

* Wordpress themes and modifications

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* Responsive design (RWD)

<http://jayhuang.org>

Linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/huangjay>

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK – Remote or Europe

I'm currently looking for work as full stack Python/Django developer. I have
successfully completed jobs from HN before.

I also have experience with Node.js, Tornado, Pyramid, C++ (OpenGL and Qt) and
Java. For my personal projects I use linux, nginx, postgresql, memcached,
mercurial, jQuery and twitter bootstrap, but I'm also familiar with apache,
mysql, mongodb, hbase, git, backbone.js and many other.

I've started my own consulting company last year and I've been working on
contracts from HN or oDesk since then:

<https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804>

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs>

E-mail: tomaszjama at gmail

------
sp4ke
Seeking freelance work (Full Stack Dev / DevOps). Remote Based in Europe, I
speak English fluently and French natively

Fully designed <http://jib.li> from backend to frontend, managing a team of
developers as CTO and still working on it.

Most used stack: Python/Django/Flask Frontend: ngularJS/Ember - HTML5 -
Coffeescript.

I am however always open to learn new stacks and technologies.

DevOps: EC2 deployment,uWSGI, git, fabric, 10 years linux experience.

I am a true believer in the Information Graphic Design theory by Bret Victor
and always try to apply it to my work.

contact: <http://sp4ke.com/#/contact> github: <http://github.com/sp4ke>

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

<http://mobilejazz.cat>

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We're doing Android since the
first 1.0 release in 2008 and iOS since 2009. Additionally we've a ton of
experience in backend development (Java & Scala) and web frontend development
(HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: <http://mobilejazz.cat>

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote (May) or London (June-September)

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino), JavaScript(jQuery,
Backbone, Raphael).

I would love to talk to you so please get in touch.

Visit <http://coderelax.com> or email: filipe@coderelax.com

------
sengar
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Location: New Delhi

We build native iOS and Android apps which let you increase your profits, gain
more market share and even raise funding.

We're a small team of smart folks, graduates from Indian Institutes of
Technology, half of the team scored in the top 0.1%ile in the entrance exam.
Our team brings in years of experience building complex business solutions for
startups, SMEs and Fortune 500 companies.

Apps we built have been covered in places like Techcrunch, The Next Web,
VCCircle, The Times of India and nominated for the Webby award alongside
Pandora, Vevo mobile and Songza.

Apps we built for one of our clients helped them raise an angel round and
secure $500,000 in seed funding.

Contact us at sengar@hotcocoasoftware.com

www.hotcocoasoftware.com

------
MrMcDowall
FREELANCER SEEKING WORK - Toronto, remote

I used to be CTO at 500px, and a couple of other local startups until I
decided to concentrate on shipping features. I am a full stack web developer
with over 10 years in the industry, mainly specializing in Rails (with
Javascript/Coffeescript), HTML5, CSS3 and Ember.js. I also specialize in
dealing with Scale problems and designing large systems, and team coaching and
mentoring. I can dive into any project and be immediately productive, or build
something greenfield to get you to MVP.

Email : john@revolutionlake.co

Web : <http://revolutionlake.co>

Github : <http://github.com/johnmcdowall>

------
baud
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Specialties: Ruby/Node/PHP, iOS/Android, UI/UX, ML/NLP (R/Julia)

<http://www.minuscode.com> is a collective of freelancers based in Portugal,
with experience with startups going from concept to market.

Feel free to ask us anything.

------
fredyr
SEEKING WORK - Sweden or Remote

I'm a full stack developer with over 10 years experience of analysing and
solving business problems. My areas of expertise include

\- Business to business integration, with domain expertise in e-invoicing,
e-payments and EDI.

\- Web application development and Software as a service

For more information about my previous work, please visit my LinkedIn profile.

Preferred stack:

\- Python, Django

\- Front-end dev, HTML5, Javascript/CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

\- JVM, Java/Clojure/Android

Contact: fredrik.dyrkell@gmail.com

Web site: <http://www.lexicallyscoped.com>

LinkedIn: <http://se.linkedin.com/pub/fredrik-dyrkell/1/605/509>

Please drop me an email to discuss whether I can help you.

------
andreybutov
SEEKING FREELANCER, remote

We are looking to add a capable developer to our team. We're based in New
York, but the position is for a remote freelancer.

What we do: Mobile apps for iOS, Android, and BlackBerry.

What we're looking for: Someone who can get stuff done without much
handholding. Lots of "proof-of-concept" work. Lots of
iOS<->Android<->BlackBerry ports. Lots of custom UI work.

This is a part-time, ongoing position, meaning that, for now, we're looking to
fill about 20-30 hours of work per week, where the work is not necessarily
tied to one specific project.

More details and how to apply: <http://www.andreybutov.com/helpwanted>

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Chicago - Remote OK

Two friends and I have started a software development consultancy. I still
don't know if the freelancer thread is an acceptable place to advertise, but
our clients have all been non-tech organizations and I would like to do more
work with the HN crowd (it was always a blast in my solo days), which is why
I'm posting here.

We are two programmers and a designer primarily doing web development (with a
focus on content/marketing and single-page apps), but we have some iOS skill
between us and wouldn't be opposed to putting it to use.

We don't have a website up yet (too busy working), but you can email me at
mvz@mvz.so to chat.

------
leebossio
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Looking for an _experienced_ iOS developer with deep server knowledge for a
paid project. Node+Ruby preferred. Game center experience a plus as well.
Design not required. If you've also built for Android that's a plus, but not a
requirement. I always like to establish new relationships and am currently
testing out a short term project. If it works out for the both of us, follow
up projects may be offered. Location is irrelevant, but I have a tight
timeline!

Figured I'd try this one with the HN crowd before elsewhere!

Please send links to your apps and contact info with availability and rate
range to my HN name on iCloud.

~~~
veritech
Where should I send my links?

~~~
leebossio
my HN username (at) icloud (dot) com

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or Toronto, Canada

Seasoned marketing writer, technical writer, editor and blogger with broad and
deep experience in business writing, a deft touch with copy that sells, and a
strong understanding of Web 2.0 and social media.

Specialties:Experience with writing sales copy, Web copy, one-to-one
communications, ghostwriting, and other types of documents.

My core competencies include Web 2.0, social media, Internet marketing, and
technical writing. Domain knowledge of CRM, finance, and law as they relate to
writing and marketing.

<http://www.hiremarketingwritertoronto.com>

------
ksowocki
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC - PHP/Redis/MySQL/SysAdmin/jQuery

I price transparently, bill week by week, and emphasize fast results and
consistent progress updates. You can monitor my work on a dev server which I
will provide.

ksowocki [at] gmail [dot] com

------
umami
SEEKING WORK remote preferred, unless you want to fly me to your office.

I am a senior LAMP stack developer. My strength is backend and API
integrations but I can take on frontend work easily. I have lots of experience
helping advertising and marketing agencies getting complex projects out in a
short time with reduced budgets. Due to confidentiality can not publicly post
much work but can share in private. Have worked with some of the largest
brands globally, mainly in the New Zealand and Mexican markets.

More info and contact: <http://umamicollective.com/>

------
nbudden
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Currently in Taiwan, but am a full-time world traveler)

Designer and PHP developer, working mostly with WordPress. A few examples of
my work, where I've done both design and code. I've got quite a few other
examples, including many that are not yet added to my portfolio site, that I
can send upon request:

<https://gobodylanguage.com>

<http://skate.pixelbang.com>

<http://rerave.com>

My Portfolio: <http://nickbudden.com> (bit out of date...)

My Email: hello@nickbudden.com

Thanks!

------
neilk
SEEKING WORK, Vancouver, Canada. Remote work a possibility.

Depending on what you need, I can be that careful full-stack engineer with
experience working at very large scale, or that guy who can do quick proof-of-
concept hacks. I'm not a designer, but I can help you make good-looking sites
as well.

I'm looking for some short-term contracts at this time. I'm most interested in
Node.js right now, but I can also do work in pretty much any scripting
language or Java.

See <http://neilk.net/> or <http://neilk.net/resume> for more.

------
codecool
SEEKING WORK, India, Remote

Skill set - Python/Flask/Django, HTML5/CSS3/Javascript/Jquery,
Postgresql/Mysql/Redis, Server Administration (especially managing AWS server
hosting) in Linux/Unix. I am also entrepreneurial in nature and created
<http://liveler.com> as a sole technical founder with one business founder.
So, my technical decision making can also be relied upon.

I take pride in my development work and strives to improve my skills and work
as I know learning and improving can never be over. I can be contacted at
manav@manavgoel.net.

------
wylie
SEEKING WORK - New York, Boston, or Remote

I'm a designer and developer, with experience building responsive frontend
apps and mobile apps.

Most recently, I designed and built the website for Backspaces
(<http://backspac.es>), an app for telling stories from your phone. I am very
experienced with Javascript on the frontend and backend, and with libraries
like Backbone.js and Socket.io. I am also experienced with Python, using
Django and Tornado.

My portfolio is available at <http://wylie.su>

Email: me at wylie.su

------
MatthewRayfield
SEEKING WORK

Hey there!

I'm Matthew Rayfield and I develop iOS and Web apps.

More and more the line between mobile and web is blurring. That collision of
always in your pocket and always online is where I find myself excited to work
and learn.

\- --- -

Previously I've worked on:

\- An iPad/Web based medical sales rep. platform (designed for and in use by a
Fortune 100 company)

\- A mobile ad platform used internally by a company with hundreds of apps

\- Dozens of iPhone/iPad applications

\- Various smaller web applications

\- --- -

I'm most comfortable doing front-end Javascript, but I've done my share of
back-end work as well.

Languages and tools I've worked with:

\- Javascript

\- Objective-C

\- Python

\- Tornado (web framework)

\- Node.js

\- Photoshop

\- PHP

\- MongoDB

\- MySQL / SQLite

\- Nginx

\- Apache

\- Oh, and of course gobs of HTML with CSS

\- --- -

And I'd love to work on your interesting project!

Shoot me an email (matthewrayfield@gmail.com) and we'll make it happen.

P.S. I'll be in San Francisco for most of May. But remote work is fine too.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* <http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com> \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* <http://www.ecomarket.com> \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* <http://www.knowyourbank.com>

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

* Wisekangaroo: [https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/Web-..). - Find a tutor. Working on relaunch in a new avatar

* <http://www.hypedsound.com/> \- a music sharing platform, working on V2 right now. and many more

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - remote, Europe preferred.

I do hardware/mechanics/electronics projects, from idea to product. Expertise
in electronics, 3d printing, motion control, rapid prototyping.
kliment@0xfb.com , ask me anything.

------
krmmalik
[SEEKING WORK]

I am located in the UK but my clients span the globe.

It'd be more appropriate to say i'm seeking consulting opportunities. I work
with ramen profitable and well funded start-ups as well as small businesses.

I help businesses with sales and operations. This ranges from identifying
areas of innovation to improving productivity.

I help start-ups with their market positioning and digital strategy.

References and client testimonials available upon request.

More information on my virtual business card (mobile-friendly):
<http://krmmalik.com/me>

I provide no-obligation, free initial consultations.

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - around Mountain View/San Francisco, CA or REMOTE, TRAVEL OK

I'm a problem solver who builds web apps, desktop apps, mobile apps, and APIs.
I enjoy working with node.js, Objective-C (OS X or iOS), and Python. I
recently picked up Ruby on Rails, and have been playing with Elixir/Erlang in
my spare time.

Looking for interesting short and long-term projects. Availability is 2-3
days/week. Thanks!

<http://amirmalik.net> | <https://github.com/ammmir> | amir at pilvy dot com

------
siscia
SEEKING FREELANCER ___(LA)TEX_ __

If you know Tex it might be a good chance to make some money and being paying
to work on tex itself...

I have an interesting (i believe, maybe you will find it boring, idk) job. I
have a bunch of data in python dictionaries (or json, or xml, or you name
it...) and I need to print these data on paper. The data are in different
shape, and it need to be done some serious work of templating. Finally it need
to looks GREAT.

There are good money, but condition are not "standard" for more info contact
me: simone at mweb dot biz

------
dust_mason
SEEKING WORK (freelance)

I'm an experienced developer with a background / education in graphic design.
I've designed and built plenty of sites with RoR and javascript and have
experience writing software with other languages / technologies such as Scala,
node.js and Postgresql with PostGIS (among others).

Areas of expertise include ecommerce and map-based apps.

I'm good at jumping into existing rails projects and also at building them
from scratch. I can provide lots of references.

Find me on github : <http://github.com/dustmason>

------
oinksoft
SEEKING WORK [Remote] :: Alexandria, Virginia, US

I am interested in Erlang/OTP freelance work. I also am well-versed in the
Google Closure tools, and I would be interested in work around that framework.
While I have other skills that I've used professionally for years (Ruby,
Python, Linux admin, etc.), I think it is much easier to hire for those, and
my prices would not be competitive.

You can email me at thomas@oinksoft.com, or send a message at
<https://oinksoft.com/contact/> if you prefer.

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote.

I am an application developer with primary focus on web application
development. I'm strongly passionate about web standards and creating amazing
experiences.

I love working on prototypes & MVPs. I'd really like to turn your business
idea into reality.

Let's talk keywords: Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, Redis, HTML5, CSS3, Ember.js,
Handlebars, jQuery, Node.js, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, Clojure, Heroku,
Stripe.

Web: <http://goshakkk.name>

GitHub: <http://github.com/goshakkk>

Email: me@goshakkk.name

------
relm86
SEEKING WORK - Austin, Tx Area - Remote OK, travel negotiable

While I can program in both PHP and Python my main skill set is project
management. I have managed teams as large as 40 people with multiple projects
split among the teams. I made sure that the projects shipped on time and on
budgeted with the proper goals meet. The teams were also split between
different working hours and across multiple countries.

Languages: PHP, Python,

Frameworks: Django, Zend Framework, Cake PHP

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, JavaScript,

CMS: Magento, Wordpress, Drupal, Joomla, Zencart, Interspire,

rafael@simpleindustry.com

------
blissofbeing
Seeking remote work

Now-August CST, August-December ACT (Australia Central Time)

I'm a full stack developer who specializes in Rails and AngularJS.

I have 5 years experience doing web development in all shapes and sizes from
sys ops to front end; from huge Rails apps to small Wordpress sites. Current
learning passions are Redis, Golang and Node.

Github: <https://github.com/waynehoover>

Blog: <http://waynehoover.com>

I'm passionate about the web, and love to make things happen fast and
efficiently.

------
timmm
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm very inexpensive)

Latest Projects // <http://goo.gl/hgsiY> // <http://goo.gl/7Fsuh> //
<http://goo.gl/bvXAq> // <http://goo.gl/zzHkI>

Main skills: PHP, SMS Gateway, AJAX, JavaScript, jQuery, jQuery Mobile, Git,
MySQL, Youtube/Google API's, Android Applications,
Design/TwitterBootstrap/Foundation, & more.

timothydmoody@gmail.com (Tim)

------
timmaah
Seeking Remote Work

Full stack Rails developer <http://tiwatson.com> and
<http://tiwatson.com/resume>

------
Baltoli
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hi! I'm Bruce, and I'm finishing my senior year of high school at the moment.
I'm always on the lookout for freelance programming jobs.

My Skills:

I have professional (past freelancing) experience with:

* Objective-C for iOS

I have great experience (18 months plus, including an SQA Advanced Higher
project) with:

* Java

* Python

My professional experience:

I've been freelancing (Objective-C for iOS) for about a year now, and have
completed projects with the following clients:

* Treehouse Mobile

* Mostly Serious

* Samics

If you have any chance of fitting me in as a remote freelancer, or even if you
have any advice on this type of work, I'd love for you to contact me at
bruce.collie@blueyonder.co.uk

Thanks!

------
jimg
SEEKING WORK - NYC area, remote possible

Hands on CTO - venture backed (2) & US government (1) backed B2B SaaS
startups. EIR with an early stage VC firm. Led many concept to production B2C
& B2B rollouts. Interested in "the business model is your product" efforts
(pre and post launch) - customer development, market validation, cohort /
AARRR optimization. Got a challenge? drop me a line.

Linkedin: <http://linkedin.com/in/jgalley>

email: jim at galley dot net

------
SkyMarshal
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area or Remote.

Full stack web development and advising with an emphasis on strategy,
security, and design.

I favor mature JVM and Python backend stacks, HTML5 frontends, Angular.js and
Knockout.js single-page frameworks. Basic pre-launch pentesting, content
marketing, and SEO.

I advise non-technical co-founders, coaching on how to recruit and work with
engineers, and can build web app prototypes and MVPs.

<http://www.dataalpha.com/>

contact: info at above domain

------
rfergie
Search and online marketing specialist SEEKING WORK

Currently based in Huaraz, Peru so remote opportunities are probably the only
feasible option.

Skills:

    
    
      - AdWords and PPC (especially for small/medium sized accounts)
      - Web Analytics
      - Search engine optimisation
    

Particularly passionate about enabling businesses to use data to make better
decisions. I love PPC because this is normally one of the first places in an
organisation where this is possible.

Contact me on richard.fergie@gmail.com

~~~
krmmalik
I'll contact you a little later to have a chat. I'm on a mobile device right
now, so leaving this comment so i can find you later. Alternatively, if you
have time please can you email me with some more details about yourself to
khurammalik.me (gmail) ?

Thank you. Wish you well with your search.

------
ryanSrich
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a UIX designer with extensive experience building front-end web
applications. I have worked for several startups crafting simplistic user
experiences that make the web a better place. I'm extremely passionate about
the future of mobile computing.

Things I can do for you:

• Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, JS)

• User experience designer

• Interaction design

• User interface design

• Product design

• Business analytics and development

You can check out my website --> <http://ryansrich.com> email --> rrichrs at
gmail.com

------
tarr11
SEEKING WORK - I'm a Senior Developer seeking contract work near SF. I have
experience in .NET, C++, Ruby, Java. Front-End, back-end, databases, NoSQL etc

I've worked on both startups and in corporate environments. I've worked on
high performance back end systems (search engines, trading systems) and front-
end systems (asp.net mvc, knockout, backbone, webapi)

I'm happy doing straight development work or dev management.

<http://douglastarr.com>

------
nissimk
SEEKING WORK NYC or remote

I am a full stack developer with extensive experience in finance and
marketing. My technology experience is in Python, JavaScript, c#, java,
android and php. I am very good at working with other people's code. If you
have some orphaned programs where the developer no longer works with you and
nobody wants to support them without a rewrite, I can help you fix bugs or add
features without the expense of a complete redo.

Contact me: nissimk on gmail.

------
ericsaf
SEEKING REMOTE WORK / I'm in Virginia

Full stack developer, primarily in .net/SQL Server. I particularly enjoy front
end work (js/jQuery/Bootstrap etc). I have also done a number of Wordpress
projects and am getting more familiar with PHP and mySQL.

I have over 15 years experience in with all kinds of applications from
enterprise systems to simple web sites. I also have project management and
team lead experience.

More about me at www.mytechstrategist.com or email eric@mytechstrategist.com

------
wprl
SEEKING WORK • remote • GMT-5

William Riley-Land

Massively Scalable API Engineer

Kun.io App Studio LLC

    
    
      * Node.js
    
      * MongoDB
    
      * HTML5
    
      * REST APIs
    
      * Server Architecture & Scaling
    
      * Cloud Hosting
    
      * Backbone.js
    

Skype: william_riley_land

<http://linkedin.com/in/willprl>

<http://github.com/wprl>

<http://npmjs.org/~wprl>

<http://kun.io/>

------
exratione
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX

I'm an experienced full stack web application engineer, presently focused on
Drupal and Node.js, but with a very broad background beyond that.

I've spent a lot of time working with startups over the years, and specialize
in rapidly turning ideas into prototypes and full first versions.

Website: <http://www.exratione.com>

GitHub: <https://github.com/exratione>

------
hijinks
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay area or Remote work

I'm looking for contract work for any company that's looking for an
experienced Linux Admin. I've been an admin for 12 years now and specialize in
complex problems and automation. I've helped many companies scale and sure up
their infrastructure departments.

I consider myself a generalist and have worked with a lot of different
technologies.

Send me an email at mike (at) zcentric.com and and I can give you links to my
work/github/blog

thanks for looking!

------
binarysolo
SEEKING WORK, remote or SF Bay, shorter-term project-based data consulting.
I'm based in the SF Bay Area and am working on my own startup.

Business intelligence/analyst with a machine learning (R, Python) bent.
Specialties in online commerce, gaming, and web -- I love to understand life,
desire, and incentives through data!

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/thinking>

Email: me -at- jeffreychang -dot- com

------
arbowe
SEEKING 10 FREELANCERS ASAP

Location: San Francisco, CA

1099/temp to perm/full-time available.

Top Secret clearance is a plus.

Already have a start-up ? No problem! This is a great way to bootstrap your
income while working on a novel, high performance, multi-core processor.
Skills range from optimizing JAVA code to configuration management.

Highly competitive rates $80 hr/+ (yes, you will be to afford to live in San
Francisco).

Interested ? Please email your resume to resume@stemboard.com with the subject
"SF Cloud"

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK - remote only, based in Connecticut

What I do: I'm a front-end web developer and designer, and work out of my own
shop, Heta (<http://heta.co>). I primarily design and develop WordPress
themes.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress, mySQL,
ZURB Foundation (3 & 4), SVN for version control. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com).

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK - Hartford, CT / Remote OK

Full stack ASP.NET Developer with wide range of experiences including
startups, high traffic ecommerce retailing and facebook games and line of
business applications.

C# Asp.net: MVC, Web Api, Entity Framework, NHibernate, RavenDB

Javascript: Vanilla, jQuery, Knockout, AngularJs, Require

johnefarrell@gmail.com <https://github.com/jfreal> ( most of the "good" stuff
is private )

------
bwe42
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Madrid, Spain) 10+ years experience building
Java and Python web applications. Recently focusing on Scala/Lift and
functional programming. I have a very broad background and always eager to
learn new things. Can do both front- and backend. I have worked in Germany,
UK, US and Spain.

My profile and contact details: <http://goo.gl/wUbTn>

------
rush-tea
SEEKING FREELANCER - Web designer and/or content writer

Looking for a web designer to help design my web project. I am looking for a
web designer first than a front end developer. So I prefer designers who can
code than developers who can design a little bit.

Also looking for someone who can write good website content like FAQ, how it
works, help, about us, etc.

Please message me at rush.tea AT gmail DOT com with your portfolio and the
details.

Thank you

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING REMOTE WORK: Web designer

UI/UX design Planning, wireframing, consulting

<http://Masswerks.com> : email: marco@masswerks.com

~~~
designflip
Nice work.

~~~
djKianoosh
I agree, looks very nice

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK - Calgary, Canada. Remote.

Fullstack web developer seeking freelance/contract work. Flexible and
versatile, can jump in to any project and get productive fairly quickly.

Backend: Python, Flask, Django

Frontend: Javascript, jQuery, Knockout

Not a designer, but have somewhat decent taste. Very comfortable with css.

Comfortable with sql and nosql databases.

Fairly proficient with git and vim.

More info: <http://hasenj.org/hireme>

Contact: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

------
timfletcher
SEEKING WORK - Edmonton, Canada, Remote

Proficient in Rails, Django, JS/jQuery

Current projects - <https://monogr.am>, <http://www.zenlike.me>

Portfolio - <http://timothyfletcher.com> Resume -
<http://timothyfletcher.com/resume>

------
alexebird
SEEKING WORK, remote, Michigan, travel OK.

I'm a passionate and hard-working person interested in doing development work
for web, mobile, or tools. I have experience with:

    
    
      - Ruby, Javascript, Python, Objective-C, Java, C
      - Rails, Sinatra
      - Javascript, jQuery
      - HTML, CSS
      - Linux, iOS, OSX, Git, HG
      - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis
    

If interested, please contact me at alexebird@gmail.com.

------
rch
SEEKING FREELANCER -- Boulder, Colorado

I'm looking for a couple of locals who are interested in building an ambitious
business around the html5.com domain. To get things off the ground, I've taken
a break from C++ and Python to work with Angular and Node, but your
suggestions would be most welcome. Don't worry about the current landing page
either - it isn't long for this world.

my user name at the above domain

------
padolsey
SEEKING WORK, London, Remote

Skill set - JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, MooTools, Underscore/lodash,
Backbone, AngularJS, Canvas, SVG

CV: <http://padolsey.net/cv/cv.pdf> Github: <http://github.com/padolsey>
Website: <http://james.padolsey.com>

------
jnovek
LOOKIN' FOR WORK -- Austin, TX or remote.

Ruby on Rails. AWS/Linux sysadmin.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/jnovek>

------
arijo
SEEKING WORK - Europe or remote

Independent javascript developer and consultant specialized in large, single-
page javascript applications requiring lots of custom code (something like
gmail).

Blog: <http://firmamento.org/blog>

Linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrerijo>

Email: alexandre.rijo at gmail dot com.

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK: Based in UK (outside London), prefer remote.

I am looking for web scraping projects, however I would also consider others
which involve mathematics, machine learning, general hacking or Perl scripting
and website building or testing. I have expertise in Perl, and basic knowledge
of all the others: HTML, Javascript, Python, Matlab, Rails, C, iOS, databases.

email: dmn001 ]at] gmail

------
jamesjguthrie
SEEKING CLIENTS

Based in Central Scotland. Do both remote and on-site work.

What we do: mobile and web apps, usual proof of concept type for clients.

Past projects have included: a music venue geo-tagging, Spotify playlist and
info app; logo recognition software; Arabic reading materials.

Currently have contracts and looking to expand, potentially to hire a new
engineer.

E-mail: james at heyjimmy dot net

HeyJimmy - Mobile and web software proudly built in Scotland.

------
nocnocimhere
SEEKING REMOTE WORK, based in Taiwan.

I am a native English speaker from Europe, I also speak Mandarin, French,
German, and Spanish. I'm specializing in 1) Website development, UX
consulting, refactoring, localization, and debugging 2) Web app prototypes and
proof-of-concepts

Languages: PHP, JavaScript, Python Environments: Django, Node.js, Mac OS X,
Linux, Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL

------
johnnyg
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Long term contract work. $29/hr. 90 hour 2 week cap. Paypal/Wire.

Support a family of CPAP websites including CPAP.com, CPAPtalk.com and
CPAPDropShip.com.

PHP/MySQL/jQuery/RabbitMQ/Asterisk. GM is a coder and manages the team.

Several HNers already remote with us. I'm happy to put you in touch with them
to get a feel for our company and the work ahead of starting.

Contact to schedule fizzbuzz: johnny.goodman@cpap.com

------
tomdeal
SEEKING WORK - Remote possible - located in Frankfurt/Main, Germany

I’m a web developer doing frontend (Javascript, Coffeescript) and backend
(Ruby, Rails, node.js, PHP) work with 7 years of experience and graduated as
“Mediengestalter” and Game Designer (Games Academy).

Portfolio: <http://www.dievolution.com/projects>

mail: thomas@dievolution.com

------
nickdean
SEEKING WORK - remote only

-We're a small agency specializing in iOS development, including backend and web development if needed.

-We are looking to build you an app at a very affordable price (20$-40$ per hour depending on the type of work) in order to build up our portfolio.

Get in touch with us at <http://appnific.com> or by email: nick [at]
appnific.com

------
DaveChild
SEEKING WORK - Brighton and London, UK

Full stack PHP development. LAMP setup, app coding (happy with MVC systems,
framworks like CodeIgniter or Zend, etc), e-commerce (Magento and OpenCart
especially), CMS sites (MODX, Drupal, Wordpress) or full bespoke builds.

Check out my site for more about me, previous work and so on:

<http://www.addedbytes.com>

------
Dardann
Seeking Work : I am Android & Java Developer . - 1 Year Experience . This is
my play store account
<https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Dardan+Bala> if you are
interesting to hire me than contact me here : dardan.bala@gmail.com

------
pascal5alive
SEEKING WORK - Hong Kong - Remote (via SKYPE)

Providing Business Coaching services for SMEs & Individuals.

If you want support in boosting your (self)-leadership skills or to improve
specific areas in your life/work. Coaching might be for you.

I can be contacted by email at pascal5alive@gmail.com

I have a tech/finance background and strong observer presence within the
start-up community in HK.

------
awesomekid
[SEEKING WORK]

I'm an animator, and I'd like to do more epipheo-style explainer videos, or
"web commercials".

Remote work is preferable. Priced very reasonably (~$2000 for 90 second video)

Some samples of my work are here: <http://jakenelsondooley.com/animation/>
(note I also do some web design, html/css/jQuery)

------
nanijoe
SEEKING WORK - NYC area or Remote. I work with a bunch of Network Engineers to
design , implement and troubleshoot networks. Every one of us is a Cisco CCIE
with many years of experience. I personally also have experience with
Objective C, Ruby, Rails etc. To get in touch, find me at
www.pbxreports.com/pages/about .

------
csomar
SEEKING WORK

Professional and serious WordPress development. Also quite proficient with
jQuery, Backbone and CoffeeScript.

I run a WordPress Plugin business (<http://wpadpress.com>) and also open
source some of my code (<https://github.com/omarabid>)

------
briggers
SEEKING WORK - Remote iOS and web developer

Over 10 years of highly varied experience.

\- Designed and built several iOS apps from conception to app store.

\- Implemented several businesses front to back, from web to server to backend
processes. Clojure, Python, Mixpanel etc.

\- Have optimized trading systems and written 3D graphics in C++.

I can build your prototype quickly, front to back.

paul.bridger@gmail.com

------
MartinWood
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a UK based freelancer (Cardiff) with 15+ years of building web'n'mobile
apps in Ruby/Rails (preferred :-), PHP, Perl and Java. Also done a smattering
of Cocoa/iOS work and general JS/jQuery front-end stuff.

More details / get in touch via <http://martinwood.org> .

------
tomislav
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iOS developer and designer, 16 years of web dev experience (full stack), 4
years of iOS dev experience

Latest work:

[1] <https://track.gs/> (iOS app with a node.js/socket.io backend)

[2] <http://goo.gl/e3Psi> (iOS app with push notification backend)

Contact: tomislav at me.com

------
meerita
I'm UI/UX designer. I am seeking for freelancing and currently living in
Spain. If you need translation of your app, website to good level of spanish
(for both spain or latin america) I can provide good help. I also can
translate to catalan and italian.

I'm really used with Git, poedit, linux and all the yada yada :)

------
jmstone617
SEEKING WORK -- Denver, CO; Remote only

I am an experienced iOS developer with Rails knowledge, as well. I have worked
on multiple Enterprise-level iOS apps. I have heavy experience with RESTful
web services, Core Data, Core Location, and many third party social APIs such
as Twitter, Facebook, Foursquare, Yelp, etc.

------
Brajeshwar
SEEKING WORK

LxiDD is a network of curated quality Indie Professionals (designers and
developers) - a platform where you can get managed freelancers and consultants
at a price way economical than a dev-shop.

We're currently accepting limited clients and projects at <http://lxidd.com/>

~~~
31reasons
Are you located in India ?

~~~
Brajeshwar
Yes.

------
tpsjc
SEEKING WORK/ Orange County/Los Angeles, CA

End to end web dev (mostly Ruby, PHP), did a few iOS a few years back but not
really interested in doing anymore iOS.

Interested in working with someone that has domain experience in their area of
expertise who needs a programming partner to bust out a MVP with clear revenue
model.

------
emcp
SEEKING WORK - Remote or SF Bay Area Back end - middleware developer - some
front end experience too. (Drupal, Python 3.x, Java, D3.js , PhantomJS , Git)

Love projects based in and around capital markets and higher education. For
more please feel free to reach out to me at emcp (at) whichdegree (dot) co

------
juanre
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Freelance (Spain/Europe/US) Common Lisp, Python,
models, data analysis, image processing. Please check out my resumé and some
of my work at <http://juanreyero.com/>. Contact writing at joanmg's gmail
address.

------
gem
SEEKING WORK - Ireland or Remote

I am a web developer based in Ireland. I am available to work on-site in
Ireland, or remote to anywhere in the world.

My expertise is in PHP, Python, MySQL, Javascript, HTML and CSS.

For samples of work and contact info, see: <http://gearoid.me/about>

------
alimansuri
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NY/NJ

I'm a Systems Admin/Engineer with over 15 years of experience. I've worked
with Solaris and Linux, SAN, Backups and all the core infrastructure
technologies.

I'm looking for an interesting opportunity to contribute to your back end
infrastructure.

Drop me an email: amansuri [at] gmail [dot] com

------
bitmoto
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA or Remote

Front end developer :: loves to code single page web apps. Over 10 years exp,
command line junkie, vim FTW!

Preferred stack:

* front: HTML5, CSS, Javascript, jquery, knockout

* back: ruby, sinatra, nginx

Currently playing around with aws, redis, jquery mobile

<http://hspindesign.com/>

------
danthewireman
SEEING WORK - Remote (based in Portland, OR)

Writer

Published 10 technical books <http://www.amazon.com/Dan-
Livingston/e/B001H6PTBQ/>

White papers, online copy, and even infomerical scripts ("Order now, or the
bunny gets it!").

dan@zombiekoala.com

~~~
danthewireman
Ahem. *Seeking. With a "k".

------
cm2012
Alright, I'll throw on my hat, though I can't be sure of my schedule.

SEEKING WORK

I know all about large scale selling on Amazon, especially through
ChannelAdvisor. Tons of discoveries and unique knowledge, I'll help you match
and then beat Amazon's 3rd party growth rate.

------
fortuna
SEEKING iOS Developer/Designer, San Francisco Bay Area

I have a fun small project for you. This will be remote work, but I'd like to
meet up in person at least once. I promise this will be a fun project.

Please email me with examples of your work and your rates. thanks

gregg5500@gmail.com

------
veritech
SEEKING WORK remote or Onsite almost anywhere in the EU.

British iOS Developer with 3 years experience, 5+ apps in the store.

You see some of my projects on my Github profile:
<https://github.com/veritech>

jonathan AT float-right.co.uk

------
nerdyworm
Seeking work — San Diego, CA; Remote

My specialities are - Ember.js, Backbone.js, and Ruby web applications. A
complete full stack developer at your service.

<http://nerdyworm.com> for blog and recent projects.

Email: ben at nerdyworm.com

------
orangethirty
SEEKING FREELANCERS REMOTE

I'm have a system that allows freelancers to market easier and close more
contracts. I need a front end developer, and an e-commerce developer (back
end). This is for a re-write, as there is a production system in place.

Email in profile.

~~~
orangethirty
Already hired two people for this. Thanks for all that emailed.

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote

US web interface designer located in Tokyo. I work with companies around the
world on improving site design, usability, and conversation rates.

HTML / CSS / JS / Photoshop / Git

Portfolio: <http://nylira.com>

------
gsiliceo
SEEKING WORK - remote

I offer: Django experience (over a year). Converting PSD to valid HTML5 css5 .
Working with django templates. Adding jquery goodness. A graphic ux designer
at my disposal.

Working from México, your dollars will be worth a lot more ;)

------
waltz
I like to make stuff and it would be sweet to find other people to make stuff
with. i'm currently working on an editor called Rad <radide.com/about> other
stuff i've done gsick.com laotata.com teslarecords.com

------
timmillwood
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Tim Millwood is a UK based web developer working with Ruby on Rails, Sinatra
and Drupal, looking to take on freelance projects.

<http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk>

info(at)millwoodonline.co.uk

------
benpbenp
SEEKING FREELANCER remote, prefer (but don't require) UK-based

Looking for someone fairly junior to help out with some client work on a
regular basis. Please ping me with your rates at my hn username at gmail.com.
I could use either one:

1) frontend + PHP

2) pure designer

Thanks!

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: <http://quarkworks.net>

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
railsguy7
Seeking Work - Remote, London Timezone (can adjust to US Time)

Full-stack Rails developer - 2 years building products

Startup guy, doing consulting to pay bills. Can translate business strategy
into code. Portfolio on request.

10h-20h/week

$50/h

Email at railsguy7@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
olegp
SEEKING WORK, based in Helsinki, happy to travel

I do due diligence for investors, so if your company needs an impartial third
party review of its strategy, processes or product, drop me a line.

oleg@ionsquare.com

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK — India( remote ) I design logos and build websites. 6 years
experience. Portfolio: <http://www.dffrnt.com/>

------
RomanPushkin
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, based in Moscow, Russia.

Sample project I've built:

<http://geekjob.ru>

.NET / ASP.Net MVC / JS + HTML + CSS, etc.

Looking for remote job for 1 or 2 months.

Write at roman.pushkin / gmail

------
udaycoder
SEEKING REMOTE WORK python (django, pyramid), ruby (rails), rich front-end
with javascript. Based in India, high quality work at low price.
www.udaybhaskar.com/resume

------
massarog
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We're looking for an experienced developer with a
php/mysql/css/html/jquery/javascript skillset. Contract work, could turn into
full-time.

Ping me at giancarlo@viralsweep.com

------
leandroarts
Freelancer available for Design, Wordpress Development and PHP APP
development. Please visit <http://leandroarts.com>

------
pavankumar1988
SEEKING WORK:

Hi I am 4 + experienced in C#, Asp.net, MVC, Entity Framework, Microsoft
Dynamics CRM, Salesforce, Sql server, Windows Application.

for more details contact me on skype.

my skype: pavan.garlapatti

------
commanda
SEEKING FREELANCER

My current client is looking for Unity developer with at least one published
title. Remote is fine. This client is in NYC. Email me and I'll connect you.

------
loahou04
Seeking Work Remote-only with travel if needed

Mobile (iOS, Android) J2EE .NET Javascript (node or frontend) SQL/noSQL
Enterprise System Design

hung.chen.ucf at googles email service

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Front-end developer (HTML, CSS, jQuery, Bootstrap) (UK based)

Worked with Rails apps and also WordPress / PHP builds.

Email me for my portfolio work: chrisloft at gmail dot com

~~~
chrishn
Update: Portfolio here <http://chrisloftus.dunked.com>

------
dbmd
SEEKING WORK - freelance in the UK or remote

I have a strong background building Android, iOS and windows apps.

Happy to share details of my work via email. satish@visualgear.com

------
HackyGeeky
SEEKING FREELANCER - UI Designer. Preferably in Atlanta, GA. Have an existing
website which needs to be made palatable for the eye :)

geek dot 1701 at gmail

------
rogueleaderr
SEEKING WORK. NYC or Remote.

Backend -- Django/Python, Java Frontend -- Javascript, HTML/LESS/CSS Data --
SQL, SPARQL, Redis, Hadoop, Hbase

Friendly and responsible!

------
31reasons
SEEKING (REMOTE) WORK , Los Angeles, iOS

<http://www.solankiapps.com>

------
prmobiledev
Seeking work, Lisbon, Portugal, remote work a possibility, can travel if need
be.

------
binarydreams
Seeking Work

<http://codetheory.in/resume/>

------
winestock
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Detroit Metro Area

HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript

------
new299
SEEKING WORK

Tokyo / Remote.

C/C++ Embedded, algorithms develop and devops.

www.sgenomics.co.uk

------
michaelochurch
I refuse to write "seeking work" in capital letters under my real name but I
might as well throw my hat in. New York-based, remote is fine. Travel is fine
if compensation merits it and it doesn't interfere with other jobs.

What I am I good at? Machine learning, statistical reasoning, game design,
technical writing, architecture and design, and functional programming. I also
know organization dynamics at a deep level even though I wouldn't recommend
myself for a full-time management spot (hence my increasing interest in
freelance; I'll have to escape the manage-or-be-managed corporate world before
40).

I don't have much front-end experience but I'm interested in picking it up. My
preferred languages are Scala, Clojure, and Ocaml but I'll use the right tool
for the job, and I can learn extremely quickly so that shouldn't be a problem.

I'm good at everything but subordination. No, I'm not constitutionally
insubordinate-- I follow rules that make sense, like traffic laws-- but I
refuse to be in the abusive power dynamic that sometimes comes with a payment
relationship. I will only work for you if you see me as a full and equal
partner; I bring the know-how and solve your problems, you bring the capital
and problems to solve.

Oh, if you know anything about me, I don't lack for honesty. I'm a pretty
blunt guy (constitutionally; not by choice) and I think that has advantages
for you, even if it's bad for me.

michael.o.church at Google's email service.

~~~
tocomment
Have you considered doing training, or doing a speaking circuit? I think a lot
of companies that are interested in open allocation would hire you to come
speak, or help them hash out the details. (I'm just not sure how you find
those companies)

~~~
SkyMarshal
For anyone else new to Open Allocation:

[http://www.quora.com/Software-Development-
Methodologies/What...](http://www.quora.com/Software-Development-
Methodologies/What-is-Open-Allocation)

[https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/tech-
compani...](https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/09/03/tech-companies-
open-allocation-is-your-only-real-option/)

